# OFA - Myths and Brags!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Two of my I litter got x-rayed recently.

The myths are: terrible positioning will get the x-rays get kicked back to the vet or failed....

Don't do hips near a heat cycle....

Image's x-rays were --- shall we say - LESS than acceptable....the vet sent them in with one leg straight and the other leg almost perpindicular to the pelvis!!! Neither the owner or I were ---- pleased...to be polite! I fully expected a failure because they were just plain sheisse!

I-Bengal came in heat 10 days after doing hers!!! These were digital and were read and rated within 20 days!!!! Dr. .Melissa Ackerman, who has WGSL, did an excellent job on position...

Image went OFA Fair, with Normal Elbows - they may get redone, as the films were not stellar - and she could improve the rating...

I-Bengal went OFA Good and Normal Elbows...like her mom, the only thing we could criticize was the neck of the femoral head being a bit short...Dr. Hutchinson told me that was what kept Csabre from an OFA Excellent....so Good is absolutely fine with me...heck even the Fair is fine! 

Sooooooo happy!!!!!!!!! 

Lee


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats Lee!

I try and avoid it but it seems like my xrays always fall in the heat envelope of time...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the OFA's!


----------



## EnlightenedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful, I am very happy for you.

Blessings


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrat's Lee!!! 

That's fantastic news :wild:


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Great news!! :happyboogie:


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree, great news!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yupp, girls turned two on 3/7, girls went into heat on 3/10. We'll wait until June and do it mid-cycle.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mia coming out and Kiera going in. So, xrays will be in a few weeks or so. Probably in May when have time.

I like to still ensure proper positioning. That is what they should do and what you are paying for.


----------

